# prozedurer



## arwin (11. Nov 2019)

ich würde gern Überschrift einfügen aber leider ich kann nicht kann mir einer helfen


----------



## mrBrown (11. Nov 2019)

Ähm, was?

Edit: @arwin, dieser Beitrag war keine Beleidigung, sondern einfach nur eine in meinen Augen auch angemessene Reaktion auf dienen Beitrag  Eine aussagslose Überschrift und ein Bild mit Text, der die meisten Leser ratlos dastehen lässt, ruft halt durchaus mal solche Reaktionen hervor.

Wenn du Hilfe möchtest, solltest du dir zumindest erkennbar Mühe beim Schreiben deiner Beiträge geben, dann gibt es hier auch mehr als genug Leute, dir dir bereitwillig helfen.


----------



## mihe7 (11. Nov 2019)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass im Text an den entsprechenden Stellen der Code eingefügt werden kann und dieser ausgeführt wird? Was ist das bitte für ein Programm, das man auf dem Screenshot sieht?


----------



## arwin (12. Nov 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ähm, was?
> 
> Edit: @arwin, dieser Beitrag war keine Beleidigung, sondern einfach nur eine in meinen Augen auch angemessene Reaktion auf dienen Beitrag  Eine aussagslose Überschrift und ein Bild mit Text, der die meisten Leser ratlos dastehen lässt, ruft halt durchaus mal solche Reaktionen hervor.
> 
> Wenn du Hilfe möchtest, solltest du dir zumindest erkennbar Mühe beim Schreiben deiner Beiträge geben, dann gibt es hier auch mehr als genug Leute, dir dir bereitwillig helfen.


Es ist kein Problem, ich bin noch ein Anfänger und dies ist mein erstes Semester an der Universität und ich hatte nicht die Erfahrung, die ich dachte, das Bild war genug


----------



## arwin (12. Nov 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass im Text an den entsprechenden Stellen der Code eingefügt werden kann und dieser ausgeführt wird? Was ist das bitte für ein Programm, das man auf dem Screenshot sieht?


Es ist 5code programmUnd für meine Universität konnte ich keine lösung oder erklärung finden


----------



## mihe7 (12. Nov 2019)

@arwin Danke. Für die, die es interessiert: https://5code.mi.medien.hs-duesseldorf.de/ - sieht mir auf VSCode basierend aus.

In Deinem Screenshot sieht man keinen Code von Dir, was hast Du denn schon probiert?


----------



## arwin (16. Nov 2019)

das ist die aufgabe und ich weiß nicht wie kann ich das machen  . 
es wäre schön , wenn Sie mir helfen könnten . ich habe die Datei huntergeladen und ich brauche sehr viel ,um es richtig form zu mache 


mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @arwin Danke. Für die, die es interessiert: https://5code.mi.medien.hs-duesseldorf.de/ - sieht mir auf VSCode basierend aus.
> 
> In Deinem Screenshot sieht man keinen Code von Dir, was hast Du denn schon probiert?


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sollst Du in die Textfelder Deinen Code einfügen.

Insgesamt scheint es darum zu gehen, dass Du die Aufgaben nach einem bestimmten Schema bearbeitest:

Lesen, Verstehen, Überlegen, Aufschreiben und Codieren.

Dem Screenshot nach würde ich mal vermuten, dass die konkrete Aufgabe darin besteht, ein Einmaleins bis N auszugeben. Sei ein Einmaleins bis vier könnte wie folgt aussehen:

```
1  2  3  4
  +-----------
 1| 1  2  3  4
 2| 2  4  6  8
 3| 3  6  9 12
 4| 4  8 12 16
```
Wobei das nicht so "schön" sein muss  

Man hätte also Spalten- und Zeilen- sowie Zellwerte, wobei sich der Zellwert durch Multiplikation aus Spalten- und Zeilenwert ergibt.

In 1.2.1 sollst Du den für die Überschrift notwendigen Code eintippen, und in 1.2.2 den Code mit unterschiedlichen Werten für N aufrufen. 

Der Einfachheit halber (vor allem aber, damit Du auch noch was zu tun hast) gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Überschrift aus den Zahlen 1 bis N besteht, die mit einem Leerzeichen voneinander getrennt werden: 

```
für N=4: 1 2 3 4
für N=5: 1 2 3 4 5
usw.
```

Der Code für 1.2.1 könnte dann wie folgt aussehen:

```
public void gibAusUeberschrift(int N) {
    for (int i = 1; i <= N; i++) {
        System.out.print(i + " ");
    }
    System.out.println();
}
```

Bei 1.2.2 sollst Du den Spaß dann ausprobieren:

```
gibAusUeberschrift(4);
gibAusUeberschrift(5);
gibAusUeberschrift(10);
```

So würde ich das zumindest verstehen (alles ohne Gewähr).


----------

